# Ventilateur qui ne s'arrête pas



## lunefantasy (18 Août 2010)

Bonsoir à tous

Je suis désolée si la question a déjà été posée (promis j'ai cherché) mais voici ce qui me mène ici.
Je suis partie en congé quelques temps, mon imac a été allumé par inadvertance (ma gentille mamie qui faisait les poussières, si si c'est vrai) sauf qu'elle n'a pas su l'éteindre... ce dernier est donc resté allumé pendant 10 jours avec une moyenne de 27 degrés dans l'appartement.

Or à mon retour, j'ai voulu l'allumer (c'est donc là que je me suis rendue compte de ce qui se passait...) et le ventilateur s'est mis en marche et ne s'arrête pas depuis plus de 6 heures.

Lorsque je dis qu'il ne s'arrête pas, c'est qu'il fait énormément de bruit et je commence sérieusement à m'inquiéter.

Pouvez-vous m'aider ?

Merci par avance


----------



## anneee (18 Août 2010)

Bonsoir,

va faire un tour dans le moniteur d'activité et assure-toi qu'aucune application ne mette le bordel (regarde l'activité processeur).

et tu peux aussi vérifier qu'aucune impression ne bloque et affole le processeur.


----------



## lunefantasy (18 Août 2010)

merci anneee, je regarde donc le moniteur comme tu me l'as indiqué mais j'avoue que je suis tellement inculte dans le domaine que je suis incapable de te dire ce qui va ou non (certaines appli (root indique de forts chiffres)


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (19 Août 2010)

... Bonjour, j'ai plusieurs mac qui tournent dans une température ambiante rarement en-dessous de 31 à 32°, suis en Afrique, mais cela n'emballe pas les ventilos pour autant ... je dirais plutôt un process qui tourne en fond comme indiqué précédemment ou encore une accumulation de poussière à l'intérieur qui empêche l'air de circuler correctement ...


----------



## lunefantasy (19 Août 2010)

oui donc pas problème de chaleur spécialement....
concernant les process, je ne vois rien de bien particulier donc je vais tenter l'approche aspirateur...
un peu peur tout de même de faire une boulette ?


----------



## anneee (19 Août 2010)

Et la liste d'attente d'impression?


----------



## alaincha (19 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Premier conseil: tu devrais essayer de débrancher l'alimentation secteur de ton iMac pendant 2 ou 3 minutes, puis la rebrancher et ensuite redémarrer.

Ça résoud parfois ce genre de problème de ventilation.

Et si ce n'est pas efficace, tu peux consulter cet article sur le site Apple qui sera plus explicite.


----------



## lunefantasy (19 Août 2010)

anneee a dit:


> Et la liste d'attente d'impression?



elle est vide...

Pour ce qui est de débrancher, fait également...
je vais donc bien lire ton lien

merci à vous dans tous les cas de bien vouloir m'aider


----------

